# When can babies start eating berries?



## sarahmck (Feb 11, 2005)

I know that I've heard that you should delay the introduction of berries beyond other foods because berries are common allergenic foods. I'm sure I've heard this about strawberries. I've been delaying berries because I haven't gotten around to looking into this issue and because my DD doesn't eat much at all so it hasn't been a big issue to skip berries. But I'd like to start offering her berries. How old is old enough? Are there certain berries that we need to wait longer for? DD will be 1 next week.


----------



## Boobs (Apr 17, 2004)

I've been wondering this too. My ds wants them so much because we eat a lot of them around here.


----------



## Lisoula (Jan 9, 2006)

I've read in a lot of places that it's OK to start Blueberries whenever you're introducing any fruit. Apparently they're not a "true" berry and not likely to be as allergenic. But for other "berries" (raspberries, strawberries, etc...) you should wait until they are at least a year old. All of my kiddos love blueberries...we can't keep them in the house for more than a couple of hours!

(ps.....I think I read this on www.WholesomeBabyFood.com )


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

I also heard one year.


----------



## huggerwocky (Jun 21, 2004)

I've never heard anything bad about berries, in germany you get pureed strawberries marked as 6+ months.


----------



## apple_dumpling (Oct 20, 2004)

Berries are one of the few things my 14 month old dd will eat!

I started her on blueberries and raspberries at 10 months when we started solids.

I did wait until one year for strawberries... and even then she had a slight rash on her cheek from them. Now at 14 months she eats them with no problems.

Blueberries are her favorite. I just cut them in half and she handles them pretty well!


----------



## Celtain (Mar 10, 2004)

DS2 LOVES strawberries. I started, well truthfully dd2 started giving them to him when he was about 9 months old. I have to monitor the amount, If he get too many he gets the nastiest diaper.


----------



## bluets (Mar 15, 2005)

of course when you do introduce strawberries or red raspberries, make sure that you use organic. the environmental working group found that those fruits, along with a bunch of others, carry huge amounts of pesticides. more info at http://www.foodnews.org/reportcard.php


----------



## Wabi Sabi (Dec 24, 2002)

My DS started eating berries (organic only) last summer so he must've been maybe 8-10ish months old. I'd been given contradicting advice as to whether it was okay to give berries to him, but I'm admittedly a bit slack in that area (we have absolutely zero food allergies in our family) so I went ahead and let him have them.

The boy LOVES his strawberries!


----------

